# Stove Top Stuffing



## debodun (Apr 30, 2017)

Brand name or generic brand - do you think boxed stuffing mix is almost as good as that prepared from scratch?

1 - Scratch is ALWAYS better.
2 - Boxed stuffing is better.
3 - Two entirely different foods, so it depends on how you use it.
4 - I don't like either.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 30, 2017)

*I pick 1.  That being said, I have been known to keep a box of Stove Top on hand as it does have an OK flavor.  Just too much sodium for regular use.  I would never EVER use it for my Thanksgiving turkey, though.  Scratch all the way.  My mom's scratch*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2017)

1 - Scratch is ALWAYS better, at my house!!!

In the past I've used Pepperidge Farm Herb Seasoned Classic Stuffing mix but it really doesn't save much work over using a loaf of day old bread and some seasonings.  I've also cut corners by baking a couple boxes of Jiffy Corn Bread mix to use for _homemade _cornbread stuffing.

For folks that don't cook often the packaged mixes can be a good value in that you are not stocking up on a bunch of ingredients that you are not likely to use again.  For people that cook often and maintain a pantry the scratch stuffing is a pretty easy and inexpensive way to go.  Do what you are comfortable with at your house.

Good luck!


----------



## Lynk (Apr 30, 2017)

I like stuffing made from scratch better but I do use stovetop stuffing occasionally.


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2017)

I, too, use boxed stuffing even though I find it way to salty for my palette. It's too much trouble to make scratch just for myself. At the senior center recently, they had a dozen or so boxes on the give-away table and it took a week for them to disappear. I took two, myself.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 30, 2017)

Scratch only for the hubby. For awhile I used the box stuff but the last few times I bought it the contents was like dust. I also noticed that the hubby will eat the stuff just heated up. I figured why should I go to all the trouble of actually baking it or putting it in the chicken. I  make a big batch,separate it into servings for him. Freeze it, and when needed, thaw it out and heat it up with the lid off and he is in stuffing heaven.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2017)

Like the others I think scratch is always better, but the boxed Stove Top is quick, convenient and good to use for a simple everyday meal.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 30, 2017)

I can't choose. I like both.


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2017)

As an old southern girl I would never touch the boxed stuff.   I make up a ton at Thanksgiving and Christmas and freeze in containers for use through out the year.  Its a lot of work so its nice to have several containers on hand when I get the urge for it.  Can't beat the homemade stud.


----------



## Camper6 (May 1, 2017)

I will not eat stuffing that was cooked in the innards of a turkey or chicken that is loaded with bacteria. Why this tradition started I have no idea. Perhaps that's why the commercial version uses so much salt. To kill the bacterial?

Cook it separately. It's just as tasty if not more so and the turkey gets cooked better.


----------



## nvtribefan (May 1, 2017)

debodun said:


> I, too, use boxed stuffing even though I find it way to salty for my palette. It's too much trouble to make scratch just for myself. At the senior center recently, they had a dozen or so boxes on the give-away table and it took a week for them to disappear. I took two, myself.



Why would you take two if you don't like it?


----------



## nvtribefan (May 1, 2017)

This.  http://www.mnn.com/food/recipes/blogs/seasonal-recipe-hazelnut-cranberry-stuffing

Made with whole grain bread.


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Why would you take two if you don't like it?



I didn't say I didn't like it, just that it tasted salty to me. A small price to pay when getting it free and for the convenience.


----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2017)

Scratch or the Pepperidge Farm bread cubes, but scratch celery, onions, herbs, etc. Stove Top is pretty expensive breadcrumbs with some flakes in it when you think about cost per volume.


----------

